# Does anyone know about the "Fearless Rocky" Bloodline?



## Soda_pop (10 mo ago)

My friend says his dog is a mix of a ukc APBT and a Fearless Rocky APBT, what is "Fearless Rocky" and how do they look if anyone has photos?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Soda_pop and welcome to Go Pitbull. To my knowledge there is no such thing as a Fearless Rocky APBT. It sounds like a BYB term for a mixed breed dog.


----------



## Soda_pop (10 mo ago)

jttar said:


> Hello Soda_pop and welcome to Go Pitbull. To my knowledge there is no such thing as a Fearless Rocky APBT. It sounds like a BYB term for a mixed breed dog.


Hello jttar, thanks for the welcome. When I look up fearless rocky APBT a pedigree comes up, does this mean it's just the name of the dog or the name of the pedigree?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not sure Soda_pop. I am not familiar with it but that doesn't mean it isn't out there. Can you post the pedigree ?


----------



## Soda_pop (10 mo ago)

jttar said:


> I am not sure Soda_pop. I am not familiar with it but that doesn't mean it isn't out there. Can you post the pedigree ?


It won't let me send links but here's a screen shot of what I found:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Soda_pop. Fearless "Rocky" is the name of the dog in the picture, not the blood line. So your friends dog may have had the dog, Fearless Rocky in its blood.


----------

